# Fellow APBT owners new band - MUST SEE!!!



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

You guys have to check out my friend Matts new band - The Cadillac Saints.











He owns a sister to our Katphish dog. Nicest guys you will ever meet!

This is Matt competing last Thursday in the King of the Blues at the Chattanooga Guitar Center. He made it through and plays again tomorrow night.






Here's one more of Matt just jamming out on an acoustic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYbWz...eature=related

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Last one! Matt & his bro jammin out at the Stagecoach.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm feelin the Finger Slinger if that's your homie on the lead guitar he's really thrashin it out


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I'm feelin the Finger Slinger if that's your homie on the lead guitar he's really thrashin it out


Yeah, thats Matt. He's an amazing guitarist!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Yeah, thats Matt. He's an amazing guitarist!


I'm into the production side of music, I make a lot of rap and hip hop music, a lot of r&b stuff too, and you'd be surprised by the demand for people that can play guitar like that for samples and stuff..

I play the guitar (but i suck at it), play the alto sax, the bari sax, the drums, the bass, learning piano and i produce/mix/master. Music is life, other than dogs LOL


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I'm into the production side of music, I make a lot of rap and hip hop music, a lot of r&b stuff too, and you'd be surprised by the demand for people that can play guitar like that for samples and stuff..
> 
> I play the guitar (but i suck at it), play the alto sax, the bari sax, the drums, the bass, learning piano and i produce/mix/master. Music is life, other than dogs LOL


Man thats great! Sound like alot of fun. Dogs are defiently our life! haha


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Great on that Guitar..


----------

